# Rubbery paper clay



## Mag (Apr 10, 2016)

This is my first project ever and i've been watching the youtube videos and lurking at many sites trying to find a technique that works for me. Ive started a paper mache pumpkin and put 6 layers down and thought i was ready to add the clay. I picked up a bag of the organic paper insulation, joint compound, and elmers white glue. I pre soaked the insulation, squeazed all the water out . Then i added about 2 cups of joint compound and 1 cup of glue. The glue had an almost instant reaction to the joint compound and turned my clay into what looks like hardened caulk. Rubbery and impossible to break up. I ended up using just the joint compound and insulation. Following one video i even tried to smooth the clay with the mache paste and now i have a 5" section that has a rubber coating. 
Did i buy the wrong joint compound or is my ratio way off?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm wondering if you simply confused making monster mud (joint compound and latex paint) with making mache clay (usually water, paper, and either glue or flour, or both if so desired). I've never heard of mixing joint compound with paper to make mache.

BTW, if you do make monster mud, the ratio of paint to joint compound is fairly flexible.


----------



## Mag (Apr 10, 2016)

I believe i was watching the video tutorial from the twisted seed. Im gonna have to rewatch it just to make sure though. He made his paper clay from just three items. Joint compound, elmers white glue, and the paper blow in insulation.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

I use the Stolloween recipes and have never failed. It also calls for ready mixed joint compound. I wonder about your ratios.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Stoll's recipe calls for a specific joint compound, or rather not using a specific joint compound...have not watched that vid in a long while, but I'd give it a viewing to be sure you used the correct stuff. If I find the link, I'll post it.


----------



## xray45 (Dec 30, 2013)

don't know if this would help but when I started doing paper mache, I used the blown in insulation, white glue and joint compound and always ended up with a gooey, rubbery type of clay that would never stick and mold like clay. What was found out was the blown in insulation is treated with borate (borax) and if your familiar with the kid concotion books ect. when you mix white glue and borax (borate) together you get what they call gooey gunk. What works for me is I mix up the paste with flour, salt, and a little splash of white glue (maybe 2 table spoons)add water to mek it like pancake mix, to that goes the joint compound that is mixed up smooth then add the blown insulation. The very small amount of glue stopped the gooey texture. Hope this helps. Let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Stoll's recipe calls for a specific joint compound, or rather not using a specific joint compound...have not watched that vid in a long while, but I'd give it a viewing to be sure you used the correct stuff. If I find the link, I'll post it.


From Stolloween's site:

_My paste recipe is six cups of flour + one cup of liquid starch + one cup of white glue. Using a mixer blend these ingredient with enough warm tap water until you have the consistency of a very thin pancake batter.

My clay is made by putting approximately six cups of paste (see recipe above) into a large bowl, next add approximately one cup of drywall joint compound (ready mixed) to the paste. Mix the paste and joint compound together thoroughly with a hand mixer. Now start mixing cellulose fiber insulation into the paste/compound solution, keep adding insulation until the mixture is a firm and workable consistency._

Link to the page where he talks about this:

http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=209


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

^Thanks.

I know he also has a YouTube video were he mentions a specific brand of joint compound to avoid.

EDIT: here is the video link


----------

